# 'Doctors'? Pocket Watch



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all

Had this amongst some other watches and bits and pieces, of all of them, this is my favourite as the face(?) and movement is stunning. Any info would be great?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Matt...as I pointed out in the post in 'General discussion', I believe this to be a chronograph, or more probably what is referred to as a 'Doctors' watch. The large second hand would have been used by the practitioner to check the patients pulse.The .925 on the case refers to 9ct gold. The watch appears to be stem wound and pin set. On a normal PW, this means you turn the crown to wind the watch, then with your thumbnail, you press the pin and turn the crown to set the hands. I'm thinking that with the chronograph, you depress the crown to start the second hand moving, then press it again to stop it. Perhaps a third press resets it?...or perhaps the pin resets it? Maybe you could let us know...whatever the outcome, it's a stunning piece, and many of us here will covet it!


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Right, just had a play...

And, Roger the Dodger, give yourself a pat on the back, spot on. The crown is a winder, pressing the button on the side and moving the crown, changes the time, and depressing the crown, starts, stops and resets the large second hand. I've just used it to time the lady wife making a coffee, works well, although it didn't speed her up!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It really is a superb example, it has a 'fly back' movement which returns the second hand to the 12 o'clok position, a lot of Doctors watches had a chunk of metal which physically prevented the second hand from sweeping.

It's in lovely condition as well

Chris


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Chris, it's still ticking away after a few winds. Any idea of the age?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It has a London import stamp for 1911 which makes it a least 100 years old

I always find it remarkable that all those little cogs are still turning after all that time :yes:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> The .925 on the case refers to 9ct gold.


No it doesn't!...according to my hallmarks book (which I didn't look at first :bag: ), the U

in the circle denotes imported silver, and .925 refers to sterling grade silver, marked in England. However, without an assay office mark (Lion for London, Anchor for Birmingham etc) I don't know which list to refer to in order to find a date that equates to the lower case 'q'. :duh:

Edit: Chris has beaten me to it with 1911... :thumbsup:

Edit No 2: I need to go to Specsavers! The U IS a London import mark, so 1911 is spot on for 'q'....must try harder!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

This is a very useful site to have bookmarked in your 'favourites'

Must admit though, the Collins little gem of Antiques Marks book which SWMBO bought me in 1994 is what I always refer to 

Chris


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

As far as i know the "u" or upside down Omega sign,is the mark for the London Assay office(hence the London date letter) used on as Roger said imported Silver.

As well as the major symbols like the lion,Anchor etc,there were other smaller known assay offices from around the country.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A very nice doctor's pocketwatch. As Roger says, the big seconds-hand is used to check pulse. Of course, it could be used as a general stopwatch as well, but this is what it was designed for.


----------

